# Canadian Medical exam



## alireza (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello
May I ask you which book I should read to prepare for MCCQE 1 exam?

Take care


----------



## alvind08 (Aug 11, 2008)

hello everybody,
can any body give me his views about the canadian exam n about job prospect as a Dr in canada????#happy


----------



## alireza (Nov 11, 2007)

alvind08 said:


> hello everybody,
> can any body give me his views about the canadian exam n about job prospect as a Dr in canada????#happy


Hi alvin. You can go to MCC website in order to know different exams required to be qualified as a doctor in Canada.:happy:


----------

